# Not hedgie related, more Christmas related...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry, I just had to share! 

Santa came to visit us at Fort Leonard Wood! He was accompanied by a Military Police escort and was riding with the fire fighters! It was so neat! Good old Fort Lost in the Woods is officially on the map now!

I got video of it here:


----------



## florinmarin (Feb 19, 2011)

santa comes with the fire truck lol


----------

